# Similar Pilot Question



## cottonlily (Jun 4, 2010)

We're having a similar problem as the last guy lighting the pilot in our new (to us) camper. Except in our case the pilot lights, but the flame won't stay lit. We had the propane tank topped off but it's still doing it. The stove burners lit fine before we had tank filled, then wouldn't light right after filling (I assume b/c of air in lines), and now it lights again. We have propane and I assume the regulator's working since the stove's lighting. However, the water heater is still the same - the ignitor clicks, lights the pilot, then dies out. A buddy suggested some part that basically blows the gas into the tube the flame comes out of, and this is something we (specifically the husband) can replace ourselves. Any thoughts???


----------

